# final enclosure



## Dave Marschang (Mar 23, 2015)

ok heres what I finally ended up going with for my P.cambridgei male. sorry for the flash from my phone. the wife got a real nice photo with her camera but the pic is too big and I do not know how to fix that.


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 23, 2015)

hopefully this one worked?


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 23, 2015)

im getting there folks be patient


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 23, 2015)

right side up this time?


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 23, 2015)

ok that's awesome and not what I wanted. let me try again


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 23, 2015)

ok what do we have this time?


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 23, 2015)

WOOHOO!!!! theres my males tank in all its glory! remember jealousy is a sin.

---------- Post added 03-23-2015 at 09:55 PM ----------

the goat is "Donkey" by the way.


----------



## Zymotic (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know how to tell you this, but there's a goat in your tarantula enclosure.

Other than that, nice job. Your hairy eight legged friend will have plenty of space to web up and make home.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 24, 2015)

god61021 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! theres my males tank in all its glory! remember jealousy is a sin.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-23-2015 at 09:55 PM ----------
> 
> the goat is "Donkey" by the way.


Holy hell your tarantula home looks nicer than my own room :c
None of my Ts have a home as nice as this. I feel like I'm an abusive owner :c time to upgrade their enclosures I guess lol


----------



## walshs2 (Mar 24, 2015)

I lost it at the goat picture. 

That looks fantastic! I LOVE ExoTerra enclosures.


----------



## eldondominicano (Mar 24, 2015)

walshs2 said:


> I lost it at the goat picture.
> 
> That looks fantastic! I LOVE ExoTerra enclosures.


Same here that THREW me off pretty bad! Hehe


----------



## truecreature (Mar 24, 2015)

I've never kept a tarantula in a goat before, great idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 24, 2015)

raisinjelly said:


> I've never kept a tarantula in a goat before, great idea!


I've kept a T in a dog but goat is a new challenge


----------



## Zymotic (Mar 24, 2015)

TheInv4sion said:


> Holy hell your tarantula home looks nicer than my own room :c
> None of my Ts have a home as nice as this. I feel like I'm an abusive owner :c time to upgrade their enclosures I guess lol


I spoke to my tarantula telepathically and he said he wanted some fake orange flowers in his enclosure, so I got him some fake orange flowers. I mean, I don't care either way, that's just what he likes.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 24, 2015)

Zymotic said:


> I spoke to my tarantula telepathically and he said he wanted some fake orange flowers in his enclosure, so I got him some fake orange flowers. I mean, I don't care either way, that's just what he likes.


Lol my T's ask for stuff but I'm like idk where to get your shit. Luckily my Gorgyrella sp. asked for dirt. She's happy.


----------



## Zymotic (Mar 24, 2015)

I tried replying to the other thread but I guess I'm still under "n00b status" because some of my posts still have to be approved first. 

I bought the cork bark at Petco $10.00+tax and the fake plants at Hobby Lobby for $4.00+tax.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 24, 2015)

Zymotic said:


> I tried replying to the other thread but I guess I'm still under "n00b status" because some of my posts still have to be approved first.
> 
> I bought the cork bark at Petco $10.00+tax and the fake plants at Hobby Lobby for $4.00+tax.


Weird my local peptic didn't have cork bark like that. Only flat ones. :c
I might go visit hobby later


----------

